

Check in to Facebook Places from your inPulse watch - erohead
http://blog.getinpulse.com/checkin-to-facebook-places-from-your-watch

======
jasongullickson
Full disclosure: I am an iPhone developer.

It may not look like it on the surface, but this application, in a small way,
is the sort of thing that seriously puts nails in the iPhone's coffin.

When I first heard about the InPulse I wondered how it could possibly work
with the iPhone and as it turns out it can't, at least not without
jailbreaking it, therefore rendering this sort of application "naughty" if not
impossible.

As the novelty of the phone itself wears out the ability to integrate with
other devices and use the hardware in new and innovative ways will be severely
crippled on Apple's platforms due to the severe limits put on legitimate
developers.

I'm excited to see that there is room for this sort of thing on other
platforms and I can't wait to see other projects which exploit it.

~~~
bound008
Disclosure: I know the inPulse guys and I am an iPhone developer. Also the
inPulse guys are awesome.

Any hardware manufacturer that wants to integrate with the iPhone needs a
special $1 chip and a licensing agreement with apple. Mostly because you are
going to use their product names and Made For iPhone graphics. From those I
have talked to in this program, its very painless and simple, and gets you
extra functionality in terms of backgrounding since the user expects it and
obviously trusts the hardware device they purchased. The problem is that this
chip makes it incompatible with other phones. (see wakemate as an example).

Apple is not against innovation, and it bothers me when people say that. The
correct statement is that they are about control. I use a hackintosh and many
apple products. I like that i can do anything with my mac, but my iphone has
some limits in place that make sure (if it wasn't on at&t) it will always work
as a phone. I had many windows mobile phones and even an android that were
buggy or had too much cool extra software that prevented the phone software
from working reliably. Consumers get a choice. When it comes to my pocket, I
choose apple's infrastructure.

~~~
asmithmd1
A product developer also has to pay ~$5 per device Apple licensing fee

------
jarin
Don't get me wrong, the inPulse watch is pretty neat, but doesn't it seem like
it should have more than one button if it doesn't have a touchscreen?

------
erohead
Posterous is acting really slow. This link should be quicker:
<http://www.getinpulse.com/apps/fbcheckin/>

------
tastybites
So people are voluntarily buying and putting tracking devices on their wrists
to update Mark Zuckerberg with their location in real time?

~~~
noarchy
Who said Big Brother had to be the government, or that it had to be
involuntary?

